# NBA Fight Club



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Most of us have this one player that we really hate. weather that player is too cocky, is a complete ballhogger, too ugly, too overrated, plays for your archrivals team, etc. so my question is...If you could fight an NBA player, who would it be?

I`d fight Richard Hamilton :sfight:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

sure pick on the skinny one.

i'd slap kwame brown though


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Earl Boykins


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The only one I would probably have a chance at is Earl Boykins....but I like Earl Boykins..so probably no one.

Although I would enjoy punching Sprewell in the face.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd Love to lay into Yao Ming and Ben Wallace or i'd tell Ben Wallace that Yao thought his afro looked like an ***-Fro...and he'd go ape-**** and they'd smash each other and i'd be happy, also i'd love to hit John Starks and Peja Stoijkavic.....my friend next to me says he'd LOVE to hit Reggie Miller because he a New York fan (but i say big ups to reggie, he's a legend).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Bennett Salvatore could use a beatdown.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

socco said:


> Earl Boykins


he might be small but that guy can bench press 300 pounds!!! he is a tank and stronger then a lot of other point guards in the NBA.
i always thought nba players would be beasts in a fight until i saw the detroit indi brawl go down and realized nba players can get their *ss beat just like anyone else. did anyone else notice artest has no idea how throw a proper punch? he hit this fat guy in the face and the dude took it like ,"thank u sir, may i have another".
that being said i think i could punch shaq in the face with all my might 10 times in a row and he wouldn't even notice. that guy is a truck... if ur unlucky enough to take a shot from him u just better hope ur head doesn't roll off ur shoulders.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

dunbladekilla said:


> he might be small but that guy can bench press 300 pounds!!! he is a tank and stronger then a lot of other point guards in the NBA.
> i always thought nba players would be beasts in a fight until i saw the detroit indi brawl go down and realized nba players can get their *ss beat just like anyone else. did anyone else notice artest has no idea how throw a proper punch? he hit this fat guy in the face and the dude took it like ,"thank u sir, may i have another".
> that being said i think i could punch shaq in the face with all my might 10 times in a row and he wouldn't even notice. that guy is a truck... if ur unlucky enough to take a shot from him u just better hope ur head doesn't roll off ur shoulders.


im sure many ppl wanna have a chance to fight shaq and punch him in the face...lol,


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

dunbladekilla said:


> he might be small but that guy can bench press 300 pounds!!! he is a tank and stronger then a lot of other point guards in the NBA.
> i always thought nba players would be beasts in a fight until i saw the detroit indi brawl go down and realized nba players can get their *ss beat just like anyone else. did anyone else notice artest has no idea how throw a proper punch? he hit this fat guy in the face and the dude took it like ,"thank u sir, may i have another".
> that being said i think i could punch shaq in the face with all my might 10 times in a row and he wouldn't even notice. that guy is a truck... if ur unlucky enough to take a shot from him u just better hope ur head doesn't roll off ur shoulders.


I'd look at Artest again. I'm sure he held something back, no matter how mad. We're talking about a kid that boxed as a child, the son of a Golden Gloves Champ... Plus he's ripped like mad now. He'd whip you from your house to Indiana and back.

As for who I'd fight... hell, I wouldn't win, but I'd sure love to give Latrell Sprewell a fat lip.


-Chris.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

latrell sprewell, no wait if i beat him his family would starve well then earl is the noyl one i have a chance against lol but hes a good player. vince deserves a bit for his acting in toronto aswell


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

geez, i remember when the rivalry between the heat and knicks, ive always wanted to punch Allan Houston in the mouth! but thats history...... :starwars:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

id go with Tierre Brown - just because I know id beat the **** out of him

common - who here would really want to fight Ben Wallace or Ron Artest?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon now, you guys keep thinking if you got a chance or not.............just picture any NBA player that you hate for whatever reason....and then picture yourself being able to punch that player in the face.
if you guys had a chance to do that, who would it be?


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I know I'm gonna get some heat from this, but Manu.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Nobody. I'd rather see the players I loathe get beaten on the court in the game the way it was meant to be played, not fight like idiots or see a bunch of idiots disrespecting the game by fighting on the court.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Mike Bibby :dead:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

tony parker cuz hes goin out with eva longoria


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kobe*: For _getting caught_ having a affair. For telling the police about Shaq
*Shaq*: For all of the bad remarks about L.A., Kobe, and Lakers when he knows good and well that he is only mad because L.A. traded him.




.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Chauncey Billups(what a lil' *****). I know I couldn't beat him up, so I'd ask for Artest's help.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm a little 12 yr old so my chances of beating any of them up is probably 1 in a million. but i hate Antoine Walker. Ohhh it would fell really good to hit him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> *i'm a little 12 yr old* so my chances of beating any of them up is probably 1 in a million. but i hate Antoine Walker. Ohhh it would fell really good to hit him.


Try Boytkins :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would love to give Manu something to flop about.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Bruce Bowen, but I'd need someone's help. _Maybe _I'd have a chance against Steve Nash (I'm 5'11", 165 lbs.), but I don't want to beat him up anyway.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

uhmm. i'd like to punch the **** out of sprewell.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, so far many ppl say they would like to fight sprewell....i dont blame you guys, i wanna punch him in the mouth too! lol :boxing:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I woould love to insert my foot into Bruce Bowens mouth! I hate that guy!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I woould love to insert my foot into Bruce Bowens mouth! I hate that guy!!


JESUS!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

some ppl got a lot of anger


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> some ppl got a lot of anger


which is why i started this thread in the first place, iwas curious to see what ppl would say if they had a chance to hit any player from the NBA that they hated.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would fight Artest with Big Ben behind me. We already saw Artest back down to Ben before the brawl started.

Bottom line if all the teams in the league were to fight, Pistons come out on top.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Reggie Miller lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd fight Shawn Bradley. He's too slow so I can avoid his punches, and he'll tip over the moment I lay my hands on him. Easy win for me.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd like to punch Mark "Mad dog" Madsen. He makes white people look bad.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

A couple of Laker players because some of those guys are soft (no offense to those fans) like Brian Cook, Slava Medenko, Sasha Vujac, Tierre Brown & Vlade Divac. Latrell Sprewell, Chris Wilcox but he'll just bring out his .357 on me though. Also Darius Miles.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Id love to rebreak Joe Johnsons face for running out on me.


----------



## LeftHandThrilla (May 5, 2005)

I would love to have to chance to kick the following people's A$$es

current player: Kobe
retired player : Danny Manning
Former Gm: Pete Babcock


----------



## LeftHandThrilla (May 5, 2005)

..........and JR Reid.....Because of what he did to AC Green.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Id hit Kurt Rambis










...come on someone had to say it


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'd like to kick Shaq's @$$! 

But only if i was as big as this guy!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> I'd like to kick Shaq's @$$!
> 
> But only if i was as big as this guy!



Is that a real pic?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Is that a real pic?


In the voice of Napolean Dynamite...

"Heck Ya its real!"


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

The One said:


> Try Boytkins :biggrin:


Boykins is strong he can like bench 350


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

id like to knock out mike bibby, tony parker and chris webber im sure they could all kick my *** but i think i could hold my own agianst tony


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

goooooosh


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

The One said:


> Try Boytkins :biggrin:


hah. no problem!:jump:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

As much as I despise some players I wouldn't wanna hit any of them.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Bruce Bowen. I would love to stick my feet on his eyes and squeeze it.


----------



## sai (Sep 12, 2005)

Spreewell and Cassel because they ruined the Wolves

Would love to see Spree calling his mom and telling her that this guy from that internet basketball board beat him up :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

steve francis comes to mind


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I cant believe no one Mention Shaw Bradley


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone did in fact mention Shawn Bradley. I'd like to hit Jim Jackson, Baron Davis, and Kobe Bryant. No longer a player but I'd like to hit Mark Jackson.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I would love to fight Rasho Nesterovic. Talent my ***.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Do we have to limit it to players. How about ex-coaches? I'd love to punch Nellie a few times...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the whole piston squad


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Wanna Beat THA **** OUTTA Allen Iverson..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brooklyn said:


> I cant believe no one Mention Shaw Bradley





Yao Mania said:


> I'd fight Shawn Bradley. He's too slow so I can avoid his punches, and he'll tip over the moment I lay my hands on him. Easy win for me.


:biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> I`d fight Richard Hamilton :sfight:


No doubt...that's the first player that came to my mind as well. He is far above and beyond the most annoying player to ever play the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> No doubt...that's the first player that came to my mind as well. He is far above and beyond the most annoying player to ever play the game.


at least we can agree in one thing


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

isiah thomas. antoine walker and sprewell

oh and cassell aka gollum for being ugly


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> JESUS!


He doesn't play in the NBA. :clown:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Kirk64 said:


> He doesn't play in the NBA. :clown:


lol, sorry, i meant pau gasol, if he keeps growing that "holy" beard! lol


----------



## JenniferLopezBunz (Dec 5, 2005)

lol how is rip hamilton annoying?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

If i had a chance to give someone a good beating i would choose one of the following:

1) Dwayne Wade: He is real good, but i feel that he is extremely annoying on the court. Its just one of those things.

2) Stephon Marbury: I would love to knock the **** out of this guy. His head is just as big as his ego.

3) Jamaal Crawford: He is garbage. Why not put him in the trash where he belongs?

4) Jason Collins: I am a Nets fan, but if i had a chance i would wreck this mother****er. He cant make a layup, dunk, shot, dribble, whatever. Oo imagine the possibilities!

5) Alonzo Mourning: He is a disgrace to basketball. I am a Nets fan. thats all i have to say. The rest should come. 

there are more but these are the top five. I also have no shot at kicking their assses.


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

John Stockton!! Can't believe no one has said this. Karl Malone would be a close second too. Hate those guys.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

casebeck22 said:


> I would fight Artest with Big Ben behind me. We already saw Artest back down to Ben before the brawl started.
> 
> Bottom line if all the teams in the league were to fight, Pistons come out on top.


 I doubt it; Billups and Hamilton are not a scary backcourt. Tayshaun Prince is a skilled player but he is simply too skinny. Just because Ben Wallace can rebound doesn't mean he can fight. Rasheed Wallace has a reputation of being an angry guy but that's because he just complains and curses a lot. 

Obviously the Heat would win this battle. Alonzo Mourning and Shaq on their own could take down some entire teams.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> geez, i remember when the rivalry between the heat and knicks, ive always wanted to punch Allan Houston in the mouth! but thats history...... :starwars:


still my favorite rivalry in my era...That and well, knicks/pacers too


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ohh and if i had to pick a player...

Jeff Hornacek..ugh He was ALWAYS a probelm for the rockets in the 90's
Stockton as well. Pretty much anybody on the Jazz team between 93-98


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

king2440 said:


> John Stockton!! Can't believe no one has said this. Karl Malone would be a close second too. Hate those guys.


hahaha i made my post and didnt even get to read all the way to yours.. I feel you man!


----------



## JenniferLopezBunz (Dec 5, 2005)

alonzo looks like a tuff cookie, but all in all he is simply the "MUSCLE APPEARANCE" but not enough stamina as an old guy type. i think 'sheed can take him... and shaq, well shaq is huge, muscular arguably the strongest person in the league for the past ten years, but i've seen charles barkley against him and shaq does NOT have the best coordination. barkley knocked him to the ground and punched him, shaq couldnt land a punch. Big Ben Vs. Shaq, if Big Ben uses agility and boxes i say he can take him hez a complete gym rat (curls 300 plus with one hand i heard).

Billups is as strong as an OX, and hamilton is too skinny, but they can definitely take j-will/wade together. and walker is a slow fat lardass against prince, but hey i give the edge to walker.

All in all i say pistons are best fighters.

unless the jailblazers bring in the "weapons."

but the 2000 Knicks with Chris "Punched Kobe" Childs, Marcus "Temper" Camby, Latrell "Homeless" Sprewell, and Kurt "I LEAD DA LEAGUE IN PERSONAL FOULZ" Thomas, could take anyone today..


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> 5) Alonzo Mourning: He is a disgrace to basketball. I am a Nets fan. thats all i have to say. The rest should come.


Then should you really be rooting for Vince Carter of all people? lol... the guy who tanked half a season just to get traded.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

1) Vince Carter...as easily as he gets hurt, if he got into an actual fight he would be broken into 5 different pieces...
2) Andres Nocioni...I hate the guy, and he is so dirty and cheap.
3) Ron Artest...I may need a team to do it, but damn if we all gave him a mass beating with a baseball bat he might get some actual sense knocked into him. But he does get fired up to fight people who aren't of his physical stature...maybe I should ask Ben Wallace to knock him around for a bit so he can go pout and not re-act.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Darko Milicic - I want to wipe that stupid smirk off his face


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't mind drop kicking Keith Van Horn  Once for every damn turn over he had in the playoffs when he was a part of Philly.

**** KVH!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

In the fantasyland of no repercussions i'd beat the snot out of -

Kareem for his phantom foul in 88
Michael Jordan for keepin my boy off the olympic squad
Kobe for bein a *****
bruce bowen and nocioni for bein dirty ****ers
tim duncan for being so goddamn boring 
Karl Malone also for being a dirty hobag
Pretty much anyone to ever put on a celtics jersey. Esp Bird, Parrish, Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker
Steven Nash, I'd punch him but his all that grease in his hair would probably get on my hand
Dirk Nowitzki, cant stomach him 
Mark Cuban, common who wouldn't want to see him squeel a bit?
popeye jones and sam cassel for making me look at them during games. god the nightmares...

i'm sure there are more but i can't get the image of popeye jones out of my head now so i'm going to stop


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh and vince carter as well. kobe bryant. he throws punches like a sissy


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I wouldn't mind drop kicking Keith Van Horn  Once for every damn turn over he had in the playoffs when he was a part of Philly.
> 
> **** KVH!


i wanna kick his *** also, i hate his game and how goofy he looks


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i wanna beat the **** out of the raptors gm rob babcock


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bump...

well after a full season, ppl's opinions might have changed... :biggrin: 

that being said, i wanna bodyslam mark cuban! lol


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Bring Bowen to me and I'll undercut him.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

I want to fight Shaq. I'll win because I'm a black belt.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

that was the best when Chris Childs stopped like oh yeah? and clocked Kobe Bryant.
Raja Bell's clotheshline was great last year too. 

I would fight Chauncy Billups and Stephon Marbury but would loose bad


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i wouldnt even have to hit manu and he'd drop to the ground :biggrin:


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

D.J. said:


> I want to fight Shaq. I'll win because I'm a black belt.




I hope you are kidding... anyway, I would love to punch any player that played on the Pistons the past couple years, they annoyed the **** out of me. When they won I was so pissed and their cockiness that was out of control.. but I'm pretty sure the only one I would even have a chance against would be Lindsey Hunter or something even though he's probably fairly strong. We should make a WNBA thread of this, because I would love to 'punch' Sue Bird. Damn she is fine when her nose isn't broken in 53 different places.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

i hate ben wallace. i'll get my arse kicked by him!


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

socco said:


> Earl Boykins


lol,true


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Id STILL like to insert my foot in to Bruce Bowen's mouth. BUT Id would now like a chance to go Super Saiyan on Raja Bell and make him cry like a fat kid at Jenny Craig. 

I think id have a chance. Im 6'1 ft 230...


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

LOL at these clowns acting tough on an internet board


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

but to play along, bruce bowen i hate that mofo


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

beamer05 said:


> I hope you are kidding... anyway, I would love to punch any player that played on the Pistons the past couple years, they annoyed the **** out of me. When they won I was so pissed and their cockiness that was out of control.. but I'm pretty sure the only one I would even have a chance against would be Lindsey Hunter or something even though he's probably fairly strong. We should make a WNBA thread of this, because I would love to 'punch' Sue Bird. Damn she is fine when her nose isn't broken in 53 different places.



I'm serious. I'll win the fight. A 7'1" 400lb guy will lose a fight to a black belt. Even if he got his hands on me, I know how to get out of it.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

D.J. said:


> I'm serious. I'll win the fight. A 7'1" 400lb guy will lose a fight to a black belt. Even if he got his hands on me, I know how to get out of it.



This thread is hilarious and this post takes the cake. Shaq would pick you up and throw you through a window, and that would be that.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

bballlife said:


> This thread is hilarious and this post takes the cake. Shaq would pick you up and throw you through a window, and that would be that.


If he is a legit Black Belt, then I'm sure he can take Shaq. 
But getting a black belt these days are a joke. It's not like it was in the past, when you get a black belt, it was serious dedication and only a handful of people can get it.

These days, black belts, you can get it in around 3-5 years which is a complete joke. Anyone can get a black belt.

But on the topic, if he was a legit Black Belt, he will damm sure kick Shaq's butt cause think about it, some guy that is trained to fight vs some guy that is trained to play basketball. Use your head and think who would win .


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Easy. I would love to kick Dwayne Wade's *** any day. I want to make sure he never gets and bull**** calls again.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I am starting to really question why I waste my time. 


His black belt doesn’t mean anything. Ultimate fighting has at least shown us that. It means he is very skilled in a particular martial art, assuming the establishment is not a joke. 


The fact that Shaq is so damn big means: A) He probably can't take him down unless he is huge himself with a strong wrestling background B) his strikes will be out of reach.

Shaq is a huge, mobile, athletic guy, and I am positive he could destroy many, many "black belts."


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Stephen Jackson and Jermain Oneal , is anyone more hatable than Stephen Jackson especially during that whole Detroit Indiana brawl thing :curse: :curse: :curse: 
id probably beat his *** just cuz hes big and black doesnt scare me **** him


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Ych said:


> If he is a legit Black Belt, then I'm sure he can take Shaq.
> But getting a black belt these days are a joke. It's not like it was in the past, when you get a black belt, it was serious dedication and only a handful of people can get it.
> 
> These days, black belts, you can get it in around 3-5 years which is a complete joke. Anyone can get a black belt.
> ...



I am a legit black belt. I've been doing martial arts since I've been about 5 or 6. Well over 10 years of training is worthy of a black belt. The thing is I'm not allowed to put my hands on anyone unless I feel I am in total danger where I would have no other alternative, which would be very, very few situations. The same thing would go for a pro boxer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

elsaic15 said:


> but to play along, bruce bowen i hate that mofo


we're all playing along here...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark Cuban


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

D.J. said:


> I'm serious. I'll win the fight. A 7'1" 400lb guy will lose a fight to a black belt. Even if he got his hands on me, I know how to get out of it.



No. Not at all. I hear people say this type of **** all the time. I am black belt at whatever so I could beat them. I don't care if you are 6'6' 250 pounds and know blackbelt you wouldn't stand a chance. What are you going to do karate chop him to the neck? Shut the **** up man, you would stand noo chance.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

beamer05 said:


> No. Not at all. I hear people say this type of **** all the time. I am black belt at whatever so I could beat them. I don't care if you are 6'6' 250 pounds and know blackbelt you wouldn't stand a chance. What are you going to do karate chop him to the neck? Shut the **** up man, you would stand noo chance.



Yes I do stand a chance. I can take him down by the legs. I am also much faster and agile than Shaq. Since you got such a big mouth, let's see you take on Shaq.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

D.J. said:


> Yes I do stand a chance. I can take him down by the legs. I am also much faster and agile than Shaq. Since you got such a big mouth, let's see you take on Shaq.



Yes because any of us are going to even get the chance to fight Shaq or any NBA player? Take him down by the legs? Please, he will karate chop you with his **** and that will be it.. but I forgot you are a certified killer, he better be careful. I don't know man, maybe you can **** some people up but I just can't see it being Shaq. Maybe Rip Hamilton? You're probably faster and quicker than him too. It's just comical to think you most likely think you have a chance against Shaq. That's not having a big mouth- calling you out on it- that's just realizing how silly you are. But whatever man, kanechwa *****! Or something karate like that.

Just removing a word that the filter didn't catch for some reason. You're coo'.

ShuHanGuanYu


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

ummm ill keep the asian pride up by sumo wrestling shaq even though im only 70 pounds


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

bballlife said:


> I am starting to really question why I waste my time.
> 
> 
> His black belt doesn’t mean anything. Ultimate fighting has at least shown us that. It means he is very skilled in a particular martial art, assuming the establishment is not a joke.
> ...


Yep, just like what I said, he would destroy most black belts out there. Do you know how easy it is to get a black belt these days? If not, you can do some research.
But Shaq would not take out the top of the line black belts (or the real black belts). You haven't seen how Martial arts can work someone else's strength against them. 

Don't bring up Ultimate fighting. They are good and can kick almost everyone's *** I admit, but no matter what, there are rules and the enviroment in the octagon totally favors grappling. Are you seriously gonna go grapple during a street fight? That is the dumbest way to fight during a street fight.  Anything goes in a street fight and people would do anything to win. Martial Arts is an art. They don't want violence. Martial Arts is only used as a last resort or to safe your life, not to go and challenge everyone to a fight. So in conclussion? You won't be seen Shaq vs some Martial Arts expert out there because that isn't going to happen. And if Shaq is dumb enough to pick on a Martial Arts expert out there, I'm sure the Martial Art expert won't fight back unless he feels that his life is threatened.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll take the whole Phoenix Suns on.
To be more specific though, 
Boris '****ing' Diaw


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Vince Carter - That **** he pulled in Toronto is totally childish and unprofessional. He is a dick. And when things dont go his way, he sulks about it.

Brian Scalabrine - Hopefully I will injure him so he will never have to play in a Celtics uniform ever again. Someone more useful and capable would be able to step into his place. He will also not be able to injure anymore of our guys in training.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Language please.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

as for the debate thats been going on:

i'm what you would call a "legit" black belt after about 10 years... i back myself against nearly all..

but shaq would stomp me flat, stop kidding yourself man


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Id like to run into a full steam and blindside that joker *Rudy Tomjonovich!!!!!*


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'd like to knock the hell out of Raja Bell and Manu Giniboili, I'd also like to see Shane Battier and Antoine Walker get layed out, also get Bruce Bowen beaten up would be nice.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive made a list of the players mentioned the most. should i make a poll and we can all see which player is hated the most?


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> as for the debate thats been going on:
> 
> i'm what you would call a "legit" black belt after about 10 years... i back myself against nearly all..
> 
> but shaq would stomp me flat, stop kidding yourself man


Amen.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> ive made a list of the players mentioned the most. should i make a poll and we can all see which player is hated the most?


Yes


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter. You all know why. His mom would probably come to his rescue though.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> Vince Carter. You all know why. His mom would probably come to his rescue though.


Shotgun avatar


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Just added a poll...VOTE OR DIE!! lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I voted Kobe. i love his game, but somebody has to humble him down :biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Manu


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You said ugly.. but left Sam Cassell off the poll?

I gotta go with Bruce Bowen on this one.


----------



## charliev (Jun 30, 2006)

RickyBlaze said:


> I know I'm gonna get some heat from this, but Manu.


u better not...cuz i wanna smack the crap out of him...all he does is complain...if the refs threw him out after his first foul, the game would be alot more enjoyable...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so far Bruce Bowen in the lead followed by Manu, Raja and Walker tied at second.. alot of hate towards Bowen.

EDIT:

Manu catching up to Bowen..lol


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

it was close for me between walker and manu. i choose manu though


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I wanna see The Greek Black monster,Baby Shaq...

But i have to w8 till he makes it to the league..


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Boykins benches 300+. He'd kill 99% of this board (myself included).


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> i'm a little 12 yr old so my chances of beating any of them up is probably 1 in a million. but i hate Antoine Walker. Ohhh it would fell really good to hit him.


Not an *dont mask* but I thought you arent allowed to post on a message board and using any internet chat program if you are under 13.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Boykins benches 300+. He'd kill 99% of this board (myself included).


That dont mean squat. My bro and my cousin bench 270 and i still beat the crap out of them when we box or wrestle. By the way my bench MAX is 180 as of right now. The only way that can be taken into account is if he lands a free shot and if your any kind of good fighter at all he shouldnt get a free shot. It doesnt take a lot of power to knock someone out but it does take a lot of skill if your oppenent knows how to fight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

lakegz said:


> Id like to run into a full steam and blindside that joker *Rudy Tomjonovich!!!!!*


 i hardly find that appropriate or funny.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> That dont mean squat.


Yes, it does. It means he possesses a hell of a lot more strength than 99% of this board, in his upper body anyways. If you think pure strength doesn't matter, well...I don't know what to tell you. From the thread title ("Fight Club"), I didn't really think boxing, I thought a one-on-one, no holds barred fight. In which case Boykins considerable strength does mean something.


----------



## centrifugeX (Jul 11, 2006)

Man I love this thread :biggrin: Anyways, I'd like to smack the "Matrix" upside the head, maybe I'll **** him up enough to straighten up his shot or at best fix up his goofy grin


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

for a while there Manu and Bowen were on top, and out of nowhere Kobe takes the lead in the polls.

it looks like Kobe is the most hated player in the NBA!


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea some people can never get over their hate for him. It's sickening.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Anybody care to walk up to Kenyon Martin and call him ugly?


----------



## HawaiianLaker (Nov 28, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> That dont mean squat. My bro and my cousin bench 270 and i still beat the crap out of them when we box or wrestle. By the way my bench MAX is 180 as of right now. The only way that can be taken into account is if he lands a free shot and if your any kind of good fighter at all he shouldnt get a free shot. It doesnt take a lot of power to knock someone out but it does take a lot of skill if your oppenent knows how to fight.


yeah i agree..just because you can bench a lot doesnt mean you know how to fight..


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

strength can be an advantage in a fight. of course. there are, of course, other factors as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If i can beat the crap out of my cousins and my brother, who are bigger and ALMOST as strong as Boykins then id take my chances with Boykins who is considerably smaller.... Dont get me wrong. strength does come into account, but like Kflo said, its not the only factor. Like i stated before, if he gets a free shot in then yeah mostly he'll knock you out, but if you let him get a free shot especially in a street fight, then you deserve to get knocked out. Boxing is another story all together. Id think id whip Boykins *** in a street fight, but in a boxing match he has the advantage seeing as hes quicker and stronger. :biggrin:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Null vote, they could all kick my ***. Not a big Spre fan though.


----------

